# Blue Ram Gender?



## Toto13 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey everyone my first post here at GTA Aquaria. Can anybody help me determine the gender of my blue rams? Having a hard time (or just in denial) but I think I'm stuck with 4 males. Got 3 at big als and was hoping it would be 1 male and 2 females but he tried his best and it was Boxing Day too. 

Much appreciated !


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

pics 1,2,4 look female
pic 3 looks male


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

They are all males.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Yup all males.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to the forum ... great looking fish ... the problem with the rams 
is once u start chasing them they loose there colors and go opaque ..
keep trying look forward to seeing some more pics 
rams were one of my favs

cheers 
tom


----------



## Toto13 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone ! I will definitely post more pictures next week. Just in the middle of exams but yeah I've noticed the one that is for sure male is losing it's colour and based on their behaviour in the tank I'd say all male.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

A female Ram has blue sparkles in the the spot on her sides. She is usually fatter and the dorsal fin is slightly smaller. As a breeder that has breed a thousand or more they all look like males to me.


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

They look like all males to me. Females have "jewels"(blue spots on the black spot) and when they are ready to breed their bellies turn a dark reddish purple colour. Finatics aquarium just got a shipment of Rams last week when I was there and they looked awesome. Give them a try, they are located at Dixie an Meyerside (North of the 401 just south of Meyerside)


----------

